# 60p Nature Aquarium



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Did you get the manzanita from Tom?


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Did you get the manzanita from Tom?


I did, very happy with what I received.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

How do you have the pieces of driftwood standing? Did you ziptie them to the eggcrate?


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

mistuhmarc said:


> How do you have the pieces of driftwood standing? Did you ziptie them to the eggcrate?


Yep! Got the idea and design from AnotherHobby.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

pewpewkittah said:


> Yep! Got the idea and design from AnotherHobby.


I see! I wanted to do that too but I already have substrate in my tank...what's another way to keep the driftwood supported to prevent it from falling?


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Very nice arrangement of the driftwood! This will be great tank...


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

mistuhmarc said:


> I see! I wanted to do that too but I already have substrate in my tank...what's another way to keep the driftwood supported to prevent it from falling?


Hm, depending on what type of wood you have... You could wedge rocks under and around the wood, making it look as natural as possible. If its not too intrusive you could even cut a slab of egg crate, attach the wood and bury it. I'm thinking about actually adding some seriyu stone to this scape since I have lots left over from my other tank [emoji12].


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

junglefowl said:


> Very nice arrangement of the driftwood! This will be great tank...


Thank you for the kind words!! I would love to see an update of your gorgeous forest. The depth is incredible.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

pewpewkittah said:


> Yep! Got the idea and design from AnotherHobby.


I could tell.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

pewpewkittah said:


> Thank you for the kind words!! I would love to see an update of your gorgeous forest. The depth is incredible.



It's not a forest anymore. It's a jungle


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

Thats a beautiful start, will keep an eye on the progress of this tank


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

pewpewkittah said:


> Hm, depending on what type of wood you have... You could wedge rocks under and around the wood, making it look as natural as possible. If its not too intrusive you could even cut a slab of egg crate, attach the wood and bury it. I'm thinking about actually adding some seriyu stone to this scape since I have lots left over from my other tank [emoji12].


I actually have the same type of driftwood as you. Got mine from Tom Barr! So it's been very very floaty haha. I've been soaking the driftwood in a bucket so it can stay down. I might do what you did and once I move back home again at the end of the semester, I'll add eggcrate to make it easier.


----------



## clayman65 (May 6, 2012)

I just did a similar tree in my tank with manzanita from Tom barr and eggcrate. I used zip ties and stainless screws to keep it all together. One suggsstion would be to cut out some of the extra eggcrate in the open areas. If you don't have enough soil depth the eggcrate makes it harder to plant. Especially plants with large roots like crypts or when planting with tweezers getting the plant stuck in between the holes.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

AnotherHobby said:


> I could tell.


I hope you don't mind, your designs are such an inspiration to me. I loved your initial hard scape so much I had to try it for myself and the egg create idea was brilliant. My final product will have a much different look .



junglefowl said:


> It's not a forest anymore. It's a jungle


I'm sure it looks excellent nonetheless! 



sushant said:


> Thats a beautiful start, will keep an eye on the progress of this tank


Thank you so much!! 



mistuhmarc said:


> I actually have the same type of driftwood as you. Got mine from Tom Barr! So it's been very very floaty haha. I've been soaking the driftwood in a bucket so it can stay down. I might do what you did and once I move back home again at the end of the semester, I'll add eggcrate to make it easier.


Likewise . Love the character of this wood. I have to give you props though... I don't have near enough patience to boil the wood or wait for it to sink. 



clayman65 said:


> I just did a similar tree in my tank with manzanita from Tom barr and eggcrate. I used zip ties and stainless screws to keep it all together. One suggsstion would be to cut out some of the extra eggcrate in the open areas. If you don't have enough soil depth the eggcrate makes it harder to plant. Especially plants with large roots like crypts or when planting with tweezers getting the plant stuck in between the holes.


Thanks for the tip!  I am adding rocks and sand now actually, but I will definitely cut out what I can to prevent any hassle.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh, I have no patience at all either...I was getting frustrated trying to make it work but eventually gave up having to keep it down. So right now, my tank's just planted temporarily and inhabited while I get the driftwood to sink. Like, it's no where near my plans for planting anytime soon. haha


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, after a ridiculous amount of rinsing, the sand is finally clean... so I added some sand this morning and am playing around with some rocks. 

I am trying to create a ledge or cliff look with the rocks. So the plants will be tucked in and around the rock/wood area_, hopefully _creating a lush ledge overlooking a low area. Obviously I will be adding more sand to finish this look. I _think_ I got the large rocks where I want them, but still messing around with the little ones... May break up the few stones I have left to add as well. We'll see. 

What do you guys think looks best? 

A









B









C


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

pewpewkittah said:


> I hope you don't mind, your designs are such an inspiration to me. I loved your initial hard scape so much I had to try it for myself and the egg create idea was brilliant. My final product will have a much different look .


I don't mind. It did make me laugh at how close it was though. 

Those rocks look great by the way!


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

AnotherHobby said:


> I don't mind. It did make me laugh at how close it was though.
> 
> Those rocks look great by the way!


Haha, I feel bad. I unknowingly made it so alike to yours, just from memory. 

And thank you!! :3


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks like a great start! I look forward to seeing it planted!

(and yes, I chuckled, too, when I saw how close it was to AnotherHobby's tank... he is inspiring all kinds of followers these days!)


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I get no love for the Ikea Besta stand idea...


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> I get no love for the Ikea Besta stand idea...


Kudos for that. roud: It was a perfect find. I'd be using one, myself, if I didn't already have a side table that my tank was slated to go on! (and if I ever move it, that's likely what it'll move onto)


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

kman said:


> Looks like a great start! I look forward to seeing it planted!
> 
> (and yes, I chuckled, too, when I saw how close it was to AnotherHobby's tank... he is inspiring all kinds of followers these days!)


Thank you very much . I can't wait till its planted either!! I hope it turns out as lush as your 60p! 



FlyingHellFish said:


> I get no love for the Ikea Besta stand idea...


I'm sorry!! I get so much help around here that I forget to give love to everyone who has helped me on my journey so far, because I know I wouldn't have gotten to where I am now without you guys.  So, thank you!! 

One question, I am ordering the Besta stand tonight.. Should I also include the tempered glass top with my order as well? I know IKEA stuff doesn't do well with water.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Got a basic plan for planting. I'll likely do more groups that are smaller to give a better nature feel. Also might add some clumps of moss on the branches... 

*Rotala Rotundifolia**
Blyxa Jap.
Needle Leaf Java Fern (I may break this up and attach some to branches)
S. Repens
Anubias Nana 'Petite' & Anubias Nana 'Micro'
Dwarf Hair Grass*


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Looking good, I think! Tall in back, moving to shorter (or trimmable to shorter). Are you trying to carpet the DHG? I assume you'll have co2?

Yes, order the glass (or so I've read).


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

kman said:


> Looking good, I think! Tall in back, moving to shorter (or trimmable to shorter). Are you trying to carpet the DHG? I assume you'll have co2?
> 
> Yes, order the glass (or so I've read).


Thanks , that's my plan. I am not sure if I want to carpet the DHG. I might buy some DHG Belem soon and carpet that in a few areas, but I want some open area for the cory cats and easy feeding. I am going for this type of look... A dense ledge of plants.










I actually plan on keeping it low-tech for now with fert tabs and daily excel dosing. In the future I will be purchasing an additional current sat+ and manifold for my regulator to make it high tech. Spending $800 on books put a dent in my tank budget [emoji17].


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

For my experience...don't tie the NLJF on driftwood. Just put them down between the branches or between the woods/rocks. They attached themself.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey, you really do need the glass! The wood isn't something you typically find, it's like a mixture of cardboard and low quality work. The paint will come off in time if you got water (nutrient rich) splashing on it. 

Get the glossy glass, the panel is around 10 bucks. You will need a cushion under the tank too, a bath room mat at the dollar store works well. 

I like the wood pieces you got, wish we had that type of selection up here.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Hey, you really do need the glass! The wood isn't something you typically find, it's like a mixture of cardboard and low quality work. The paint will come off in time if you got water (nutrient rich) splashing on it.
> 
> Get the glossy glass, the panel is around 10 bucks. You will need a cushion under the tank too, a bath room mat at the dollar store works well.
> 
> I like the wood pieces you got, wish we had that type of selection up here.


The Mr Aqua under tank mat is nice, too. I grabbed mine for $10 at Amazon. I recommend it. (on top of the glass, of course) Works great with the MA 720 or the ADA 60P.

Amazon.com : Mr. Aqua Aquarium Placement Mat, 17-Gallon : Aquarium Decor : Pet Supplies


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

junglefowl said:


> For my experience...don't tie the NLJF on driftwood. Just put them down between the branches or between the woods/rocks. They attached themself.


Do they not do well planted in dense little groups attached to the wood? I've seen it done before. 

I want the bunch to fill up the area and not look "small" compared to everything else... if that makes sense! But I'll just have to see how they sit once I fill up the tank, I could always add some narrow leaf java fern from my 55g.



FlyingHellFish said:


> Hey, you really do need the glass! The wood isn't something you typically find, it's like a mixture of cardboard and low quality work. The paint will come off in time if you got water (nutrient rich) splashing on it.
> 
> Get the glossy glass, the panel is around 10 bucks. You will need a cushion under the tank too, a bath room mat at the dollar store works well.
> 
> I like the wood pieces you got, wish we had that type of selection up here.


Thank you!! I am really happy the wood I got as well, you just need a Canadian Tom Barr!  It's really unfortunate that they charge such ridiculous amounts to ship to Canada... 



kman said:


> The Mr Aqua under tank mat is nice, too. I grabbed mine for $10 at Amazon. I recommend it. (on top of the glass, of course) Works great with the MA 720 or the ADA 60P.
> 
> Amazon.com : Mr. Aqua Aquarium Placement Mat, 17-Gallon : Aquarium Decor : Pet Supplies


Thanks for the suggestion!  Free two-day shipping, yay! 



Thanks for the help guys, you're awesome!! :bounce:


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

pewpewkittah said:


> Do they not do well planted in dense little groups attached to the wood? I've seen it done before.
> 
> I want the bunch to fill up the area and not look "small" compared to everything else... if that makes sense! But I'll just have to see how they sit once I fill up the tank, I could always add some narrow leaf java fern from my 55g.


Yes, you can tie a bunch to the wood if you want. I always tie mine onto a piece of wood, all the easier to pull them out and move them around. But still should be fine, too. Check the pics of my two tanks below, they can get quite bushy.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

kman said:


> Yes, you can tie a bunch to the wood if you want. I always tie mine onto a piece of wood, all the easier to pull them out and move them around. But still should be fine, too. Check the pics of my two tanks below, they can get quite bushy.


That's what I'm hoping for . You have regular java fern don't you? I have the short leaf needle variety.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

After waiting 10 days... I finally got my stand from IKEA! That felt like forever, I am so spoiled with free two day shipping from amazon... 

Love the color and it matches the rest of the furniture . 










My daughter is saying "where are all the fish mom?!" She loves looking at the tanks.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

pewpewkittah said:


> That's what I'm hoping for . You have regular java fern don't you? I have the short leaf needle variety.


I have a variety. Needle leaf, trident, and a couple others. Just one big ol' bush.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Well.. After three hours I got everything moved over. And I am not even close to being done with the planting. I would stay up and finish but I have class at 7am...

I am using water and a filter from my established tank; also added a bottle of TSS for good measure. The fish brightened up after only 15 minutes and seem to really be enjoying the new tank. The corys are especially liking the sand :3.

Anyway, here is how it looks now.. Any suggestions and/or comments are appreciated .


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Absolutle nice planting job! This remind me a lot of my 10gal tank when I first set it up. But of course you do a better job.
Are you keeping the water level like that or fill it up a little more?


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

junglefowl said:


> Absolutle nice planting job! This remind me a lot of my 10gal tank when I first set it up. But of course you do a better job.
> Are you keeping the water level like that or fill it up a little more?


Thank you!! I still have a lot of tweaking to do with all the plants.. that's why I didn't fill it to the brim because I'll have my hands in it tomorrow .


----------



## rodstewart (Apr 25, 2014)

Really nice start! Beautiful wood. Looking forward to seeing this one filled out in a few months


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Looking good so far! Can't wait to see it filled in!


----------



## Asu1776 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice job! Great start! Love that fallen tree look.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

I think I've gotten it just the way I'd like it... everything just needs to grow in to fit with the java fern. It seems to be dominating the scape at the moment. And the rocks stand out so much, they need some green algae already! 




























I thought you guys might enjoy this... for easy water changes I use a Rio 1700 with a spout attached. Only costed me $30 and has been well worth it, especially on my 55g. No more pouring buckets!










Added:
Anubias nana 'petite'
Anubias nana 'micro'
Hydrocoytle japan
Mini pellia 
Dwarf hair grass

Again, let me know what you guys think!! :bounce:


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

pewpewkittah said:


> I think I've gotten it just the way I'd like it... everything just needs to grow in to fit with the java fern. It seems to be dominating the scape at the moment. And the rocks stand out so much, they need some green algae already!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...You know what..? I might steal that idea. The tank looks nice by the way! :icon_wink


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

mistuhmarc said:


> ...You know what..? I might steal that idea. The tank looks nice by the way! :icon_wink


Do it! I took the idea from my LFS . 

And thank you! I checked your tank out today but I got sidetracked with my little one and forgot to comment! haha


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

I use that same idea for a water change. I have a 30 gallon tub in a closet with a 600gph harbor freight pump and 20 foot vinyl tubing with an old canister filter return nozzle (looks just like yours). Where's that thumbs up emoticon?


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

vanish said:


> I use that same idea for a water change. I have a 30 gallon tub in a closet with a 600gph harbor freight pump and 20 foot vinyl tubing with an old canister filter return nozzle (looks just like yours). Where's that thumbs up emoticon?


Makes water changes a breeze doesn't it? If the emoticon isn't within the short list, I think you have to look it up under 'more' and see what you have to type. roud:


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

*10/14 Update!
*
First, new pictures. Actually from about a week ago before the diatoms really struck.




























I moved some things around, added neon tetras to contrast the green plants. I've also added a carpet of DHG 'belem'. As I said before, these pictures aren't current, because the tank looks awful and is covered in diatoms. I just did a water changed and tried to clean everything up, hopefully my LFS can get my amano shrimp in this week to help clean up. 

I will post updated pictures when things start looking good again .


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

I think I've finally gotten things the way I want them...










Just a crappy phone picture for now with the lights on a dim setting.

Let me know what you guys think!! :bounce:


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks real nice! I think some Crypt parva planted at the base where the wood and stones meet and possibly some Monte Carlo carpet would compliment this scape nicely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dropped (Oct 14, 2014)

Your tank looks really good, what type of java fern have you got there? looks really thin.

I thought i was a genius when i started using an external pump and a bucket to fill my tanks after a water change.... turns out your a genius too!


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Tyrone said:


> Looks real nice! I think some Crypt parva planted at the base where the wood and stones meet and possibly some Monte Carlo carpet would compliment this scape nicely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words!! I think I will definitely put in some parva between the rocks to help fill in the 'island' a little more. Great suggestion! As much as I like Monte Carlo, I wanted to keep the area open for my pygmy cories. They just looooveee sifting through the sand. 



Dropped said:


> Your tank looks really good, what type of java fern have you got there? looks really thin.
> 
> I thought i was a genius when i started using an external pump and a bucket to fill my tanks after a water change.... turns out your a genius too!


Thank you very much!! The java fern is called needle leaf java fern. The leaves don't grow as long as the narrow leaf variety, but grow much thinner as you noticed. I love the plant, one of my favorites.

Hahah, yeah!! It's so easy! :tongue:


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello guys~!

Took some nicer pictures tonight, still trying to figure out how to work my camera. Please excuse the diatoms... have been dealing with this crap for over two months.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

I really like the pic of your GBR. Some Otocinclus, Nerites and shrimps (Amanos or Cherrys) in there, they'll take care of the diatoms in no time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Tyrone said:


> I really like the pic of your GBR. Some Otocinclus, Nerites and shrimps (Amanos or Cherrys) in there, they'll take care of the diatoms in no time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, he's by far my favorite fish, such a great personality.

Actually, I had 7 amanos for about a month, but one by one they kept jumping out of the tank. So recently I purchased 7 otos, they've been getting to work for sure. But I haven't noticed any improvements. Hopefully it clears up in the next few weeks, if not i'll purchase some Nerites. Thanks for the suggestions!

Also, I do 1-2 small water changes weekly with RO water as well. 

I've tried cherries in the past, but my male GBR thinks they are a tasty snack! LOL


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Have you ever considered putting on a glass top?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

I have not... Do I have to get them custom cut?


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, not sure how much it would cost for that size tank, but I assume it shouldn't cost that much. Here's mine on my 2.5g cube on my desk in my office. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesohorny (Nov 13, 2014)

beautiful. I didn't see it mentioned; do you have a specific type of rock in there?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Tyrone said:


> Yes, not sure how much it would cost for that size tank, but I assume it shouldn't cost that much. Here's mine on my 2.5g cube on my desk in my office.


Very nice!

Where did you get the metal hangers that hold the glass top on?


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

kman said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Where did you get the metal hangers that hold the glass top on?



I got them for $12 from a member of our local club Scapeclub.org. Her user name is Sharonluvd. 

*Apologies, didn't mean to hijack your thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Tyrone said:


> I got them for $12 from a member of our local club Scapeclub.org. Her user name is Sharonluvd.
> 
> *Apologies, didn't mean to hijack your thread.
> 
> ...


No problem!! We are all here to learn and share ideas . I was going to ask you the same question anyway!


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

pewpewkittah said:


> No problem!! We are all here to learn and share ideas . I was going to ask you the same question anyway!


FWIW, I've contacted the lady in question to inquire as to whether she has more, or can point us to a source.  I'll post back with info, if you're interested.

I made some aluminum hangers for my 60P with some aluminum bar stock from Home Depot and $6 pair of sheet metal bending pliers from Harbor Freight, but I'm not happy with the way they look. They get the job done, but I ultimately want to go to something like what Tyrone has instead.

I also went to Lowes and had a piece of glass cut to fit my tank. They'll do simple straight cuts for you, then you can just finish it off at home. (the freshly-cut edges are sharp, but a simple piece of sandpaper smooths it out so it's safe to handle) Total cost of glass and hangers was probably about $25. Well worth the savings in dead fish that jump in the night!


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

It's been a while, time for an update! 

Added a few species of plants.. including Hydrocotyle japan, AR. 'mini', Hygrophila pinnatifida and working on a HC 'cuba' carpet. 

My german blue ram died and left my female alone, so I'll be picking up another one tomorrow.

Anyways, onto the pictures!


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome tank.


----------



## pewpewkittah (Jan 14, 2014)

Andrew H said:


> Awesome tank.


Thank you very much .

Bump: Thought I'd add some more pictures of the new inhabitants. I picked up a pair of apistogramma cacatuoides double/triple red. They aren't quite mature yet, so I am unsure about them being a male/female pair. We'll see.

I just noticed how dirty the tank looks under photography.. It's not that bad in person. However, if I look closely, I still have lots of diatoms... even with Otos and Amano shrimp. I use R/O water and my UV sterilizer every week for a day as well.. I don't know what to do at this point. :help:











Fish 1:

















Fish 2:


----------

